# Beta HCG in Northern Ireland



## misspiggy1975 (Jun 21, 2013)

Good evening

Just wondering if anyone has had the same experience as me.  I went today to the nurse to get my blood taken, I was told that I would have to wait for 10/14 days for the results. .. I have done a home test and got a positive but am so afraid to be pleased but afraid that its a false positive or a chemical pregnancy or something. ...

Also hiw do I go about getting a scan at 6 weeks?

I hope someome can give me some advice


----------



## penny48 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi on kindle, it should only take a few days at most, EPC will have it the same day xxx


----------



## DE43 (Jun 12, 2012)

Miss piggy
Would the clinic you cycled with not do a 6 week scan? I have a poor history so if I managed to get pg my GP would refer me to epu but I know that doesn't happen routinely so most girls get it done at their clinic I think.

As for beta, I think they say that timeframe but it will be back sooner.  I'd call in about 2 days.
De


----------



## misspiggy1975 (Jun 21, 2013)

I had my cycle in czech republic so am hoping the good old nhs will help me out.  Do I just throw myself st the mercy of my doc then? Beg him for a scan?


----------



## DE43 (Jun 12, 2012)

That's what I would do yeah  ;


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Miss Piggy

I would ring the dr's and just say you are a bit concerned and get him to refer you to the early preg clinic. 

Jillyhen


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

I cycled at reprofit last year and when I got a positive home test I went to gp who referred me for an early scan given my ivf background.  You should also know that as soon as you are pregnant the nhs are responsible for your drugs. I printed off a copy of the prescription reprofit emailed me and gave it to gp who then wrote a uk one that i could get at chemist. I didn't know any of this until I went to gp at five weeks and she told me to cancel the private scan I had booked.

Good  luck

Katie x


----------

